# NS Soda Slope: Anyone care to review



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Kinda keen for one of these bikes to play with at the Jumps, pump track or the light mini DH sesh.

Cant find many reviews?

anyone?

Thanks


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

bump,
I would like to see some info


----------

